# Cold Water Plants?



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm going to soon be purchasing a 6g coldwater that will have a few Rosy Red and Fathead Minnows. I'm looking to plant it but I was wondering what plants could be used in the tank?

Thanks


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

most swords do well down to about 72, which is about room temp, and they're pretty low maintenance

ie, Amazon Sword or Argentine Sword

I wouldn't put but maybe 1 Amazon in a 6 gallon; they have a pretty hefty root system. Argentine's not so much, and usually when you purchase them they can be split apart into 4 or 5 little separate plantlets


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Swords will get to big for the tank, try some crypts, some will take cooler waters. Also most mosses.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for responding  Ok, mosses sound good to me. I don't want the tank to have to much space taken up by plants, but I would like 1 or 2.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

try the Callitriche family,(Water-starwort) i collect it locally in Washington ...
















(this is when i fist put it in..it tangles and loos messy but straightens its self out)









it survived being frozen and does best in cold water grows fast and stretched from substrate to surface.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures  So you think it would be ok in a 6g?


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah it would just stay shorter, and if you get to much just scoop it out and toss it, feed it to goldfish/turtles or give it away.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks.  Do you have any for sale or know anywhere to buy some?


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm also considering some weeping moss, would it work?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I find most plants do better in cold water tanks.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

susankat said:


> Swords will get to big for the tank, try some crypts, some will take cooler waters. Also most mosses.


well you can always trim them


----------

